# 1000.4 vs 1000.2



## btomillo (Sep 9, 2008)

I just signed up for Dish and had it installed this weekend with an interesting experience with the installer. According to his work order I was supposed to receive a 1000.4 dish on the Eastern Arc. I have no obstructions near my house, but the installer was insistent that I switch to the 1000.2 and the Western satellites. He said that they have had customers complain that they aren't receiving certain channels on the Eastern Arc satellites so they try to get them to switch to the 1000.2. I didn't know what to think so I went along with it not wanting to miss out on channels I'm paying for. So my question is, did I make a mistake? Am I missing out on anything? I'm worried that I'm getting sub-par HD service.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I would demand the 1000.4 dish so you get 61.5 for HD. The 1000.2 gives you 129 for HD which will cause you nothing but grief.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

peano said:


> I would demand the 1000.4 dish so you get 61.5 for HD. The 1000.2 gives you 129 for HD which will cause you nothing but grief.


Unless things go badly, there will be a new sat at 129 to take over from the failing E5 in about 4-5 months.


----------



## btomillo (Sep 9, 2008)

I get a 38-50 signal depending on the transponder on 129 on a perfectly clear day. Is that asking for trouble in bad weather? The elevation for 129 is also apparently low at 27 deg.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

btomillo said:


> I get a 38-50 signal depending on the transponder on 129 on a perfectly clear day. Is that asking for trouble in bad weather? The elevation for 129 is also apparently low at 27 deg.


Only if it rains or you have heavy cloud cover or it snows. Look for pixellation and macroblocking on your HD channels.


----------



## dewey brunner (May 1, 2006)

I have a 1000.4 and feel it is the best engineered dish they have ever come out with. It is anchored better, very stable, and the lnb is one unit for all three satellites.
The reception is far superior, and so far no rain fade as before. The dish is larger, therefore, getting better reception. I am on the Eastern Arc. It is the dish of the future. Demand it.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The decision on Eastern arc vs Western arc depends on which satellite carries (or is scheduled to carry in the future) your HD locals. 

In my case my HD locals are on 61.5 so the Eastern arc is the choice in my DMA.

However, I already had a Dish 500 & a 61.5 dish so, for now, I have 2 dishes pointed in different directions.

AFIAK I don't miss a thing I'm supposed to receive!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Compare the dish types at http://www.dishuser.org/dishes.php


----------



## btomillo (Sep 9, 2008)

From what I can tell my Chicago locals are all available on 61.5. I'll call and see if they can be persuaded to put up the original configuration.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

btomillo said:


> From what I can tell my Chicago locals are all available on 61.5. I'll call and see if they can be persuaded to put up the original configuration.


The last I knew they were also on the 129 sat for Chicago.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

They are, but I have to wonder for how long.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BNUMM said:


> The last I knew they were also on the 129 sat for Chicago.


Besides the locals your RSN's have to be on the same satellite! When 129 first went on line FSN Ohio HD was on there. Then when the Cleveland HD Locals came on 61.5 STO HD showed up on 61.5. Finally FSN Ohio HD showed up on 61.5 in time for the fall College Football coverage.

We need someone instide at E* to see which way Chicago is going. If too many western arc dishes are deplaoyed the cat may be out of the bag for an eventual conversion to the eastern arc. Here in Cleveland western arc dishes went up before the HD locals came on line. At least one house in my neighborhood shed it's E* western arc for a D* (this was before the HD locals went on line). It's a pity, especially since an E* receiver could have easily picked up the OTA digital signals (we're in the antenna farm!). I'm lucky because I already had a 61.5 dish as a former "liftime" Sky Angel sub. Now I'm watching more signals off 61.5 than I ever did all the years I had SA.


----------



## btomillo (Sep 9, 2008)

According to Dish my 129 signal is very good and there is no reason to switch it back to Eastern Arc.

As a sidenote how are you supposed to receive programming on an SD TV from the Eastern Arc? I was told that no SD receivers were available. So are people getting HD receivers for their add'l SD TVs on the Eastern Arc?


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Would it be to my advantage to go to 1000.4 since 129 in my area is very bad. I lose signal all the time.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

btomillo said:


> According to Dish my 129 signal is very good and there is no reason to switch it back to Eastern Arc.
> 
> As a sidenote how are you supposed to receive programming on an SD TV from the Eastern Arc? I was told that no SD receivers were available. So are people getting HD receivers for their add'l SD TVs on the Eastern Arc?


The receivers have composite outputs for SD TVs.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

btomillo said:


> According to Dish my 129 signal is very good and there is no reason to switch it back to Eastern Arc.
> 
> As a sidenote how are you supposed to receive programming on an SD TV from the Eastern Arc? I was told that no SD receivers were available. So are people getting HD receivers for their add'l SD TVs on the Eastern Arc?


Yes. Eastern Arc is MPEG4 only, so it requires "HD" receivers even for SDTVs.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Larry King tonight on CNN...picture loss for about 2 minutes; 129 tp11.  Cheers!


----------



## dewey brunner (May 1, 2006)

Btomillo, the reason they tell you this is they would incurr more costs to re-install. Believe me, if they told you you would get a1000.4, I would raise cain and insist you get it. I know for a fact that 129 is so wobbly you will have problems. Check transponders at different times and notice the variance.. My 1000.4 is dead even with in one or two numbers all the time.
Sure they will try and talk you out of it once they have installed the one not promised. Good luck.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Lifetime Movie Network this morning...129 tp23...out for at least 2 minutes..."searching for available satellites". They need to modify the software with a new screen: "We're sorry for the interruption. The satellite is momentarily falling out of the sky. Signal should be restored before you receive your next bill."


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

levibluewa said:


> Lifetime Movie Network this morning...129 tp23...out for at least 2 minutes..."searching for available satellites". They need to modify the software with a new screen: "We're sorry for the interruption. The satellite is momentarily falling out of the sky. Signal should be restored before you receive your next bill."


Actually I got a similar message when I first started getting my HD locals from 61.5 (a temporary loss of channel - which is different than the usual lost transponder message). I havn't seen it recently. This is with a 622.


----------

